
Netflix will add interactive games to its platform later this year - yincrash
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/13/17460092/netflix-interactive-games-minecraft
======
elijahwright
This will mark the moment when my kids no longer have late hours access to
Netflix. No more movies at bedtime - the temptation to fire up a game will be
just too great.

------
romwell
Interactive games? As opposed to _non_ -interactive games?

(I guess the distinction matters if you consider a pre-set Game of Life a
_game_ )

Or is it about interactive _video_ , the thing that we had (and nobody wanted)
in the 90's?

